# Home networking question



## VK-30 (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi there.

Just got a stream and it functions for non-copy-protected content.

I can't stream movies and some shows, getting "Streaming not permitted. Streaming this show is prohibited by the copyright holder..... Error Code: E25 V=-1"

So, topography:
Stream into a local switch in the entertainment center, to which the TiVo Premeire is also connected. Uplink wire goes to a 20-port switch in the office. That, in turn, has an uplink wire to the wifi router.

Thoughts on how to convince the Stream that this is all the same network?

I'm using Class A addresses, if that matters. 10.10.10.1 is the wifi router.

Steve


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

What devices are you trying to stream to? Who is your cable operator?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

VK-30 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Just got a stream and it functions for non-copy-protected content.
> 
> ...


As long as all the devices are on the same subnet they should all be on the local network. i.e. everything has an address of 10.10.10.XXX


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

What's the CCI byte / flag set to?


> To view the CCI byte value for a channel
> 
> Tune to the channel in Live TV.
> Press the TiVo button to go to the TiVo Central® screen and then select Messages & Settings, then Account and System Information, and then Diagnostics.
> ...


If something is not working that is suppose to, my initial hypothesis would be because you're using Class A addressing. Last time I was on Class A (255.0.0.0/8), I'd find bugs in consumer equipment that were apparently only tested under Class C (255.255.255.0/24).

But I'd check the Tivo Stream logs. It might tell you something important about what it's doing, or might not.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Just curious why you configured your network with class A? Generally, one only needs to do that if one has more than 254 devices on the local network.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

CharlesH said:


> Just curious why you configured your network with class A? Generally, one only needs to do that if one has more than 254 devices on the local network.


I suspect even using that range, his router will only support 254 devices.


----------



## VK-30 (Apr 27, 2002)

Samsung GS4, Note 3, Tab 3, and iPad


----------



## VK-30 (Apr 27, 2002)

LinkSys suggested it years ago to fix some issues I can't recall having to do with a switch uplinking to a router. Wish I could remember. It did fix whatever the problem was.


----------



## VK-30 (Apr 27, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> As long as all the devices are on the same subnet they should all be on the local network. i.e. everything has an address of 10.10.10.XXX


Tivo Premiere is 10.10.10.118 and Stream is .141. I can get at it over http fine: http://10.10.10.141:49152/sysinfo, and stream old stuff, like the Simpsons.


----------



## VK-30 (Apr 27, 2002)

VK-30 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Just got a stream and it functions for non-copy-protected content.
> 
> ...


I also get essentially the same message, but clearly indicating it thinks my phone is not on my local network:

"Streaming this show is prohibited by the copyright holder while you are away from your home network..... Error Code: E25 V=-1"


----------



## VK-30 (Apr 27, 2002)

So, turning off Mobile Data on the GS4 allows it to stream stuff, so the problem was which connection type it was using.

Peachy. Thanks to all who posted ideas.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

VK-30 said:


> So, turning off Mobile Data on the GS4 allows it to stream stuff, so the problem was which connection type it was using.
> 
> Peachy. Thanks to all who posted ideas.


That's odd. The phone should favor the WiFi connection over the cellular connection for data. There must be some type of check going on in the streaming software that detects the other connection and stops the stream. I wonder if that's to prevent a bridge of some sort from working.

At any rate it sucks that you can't use the phone as a phone while the streaming is happening to at least get a call while you are watching something.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> That's odd. The phone should favor the WiFi connection over the cellular connection for data. There must be some type of check going on in the streaming software that detects the other connection and stops the stream. I wonder if that's to prevent a bridge of some sort from working.
> 
> At any rate it sucks that you can't use the phone as a phone while the streaming is happening to at least get a call while you are watching something.


More likely it is a setting on the phone that is the source of the problem. I can stream fine to my S4 and I don't need to explicitly disable wireless.

You need to have the "Auto network switch" box checked.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> More likely it is a setting on the phone that is the source of the problem. I can stream fine to my S4 and I don't need to explicitly disable wireless.
> 
> You need to have the "Auto network switch" box checked.


That's going to be hardware dependent based on OS version installed, but if you have that switch then yes, definitely use it.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> That's going to be hardware dependent based on OS version installed, but if you have that switch then yes, definitely use it.


He specifically said it was a Samsung GS4, which I assume is a Galaxy S4, exactly what I have.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> He specifically said it was a Samsung GS4, which I assume is a Galaxy S4, exactly what I have.


If he's running the same version of your OS, but otherwise yes, that's true.


----------

